# My new tablesaw multi-sled



## Paul Montgomery (Jan 28, 2018)

This project was so easy and quick and useful, that I don't know why it took me so long to make it. It also has a lot of possibilities for expansion - some that I'm sure I haven't even thought of yet. Here is my quick video of it:


----------

